# stick insect eggs?



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

are these sticdk insect eggs?












its small and brown and has a funyn bit on top :


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Yep!!


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

garysumpter said:


> Yep!!



yay  lol i just wanted to maek sur ei was sprayign poo with water everyday lol


----------



## Ashley cook (Sep 13, 2008)

:lol2: spraying poo awesome, congratulations its a baby egg.


----------

